# ISO Tips when making Gnocchi Parisienne



## CWS4322 (Sep 17, 2014)

One of this week's recipes to test drive and then style for the photographer includes gnocchi parisienne. I've never made these before and was wondering if anyone has any tips re: how to make uniform ones? I am planning to prepare them tomorrow night, finish them Friday for the photo shoot. (For those who have never heard of these, here's a link [not to the recipe I'm test driving], but to a one of Jacques Pepin's recipes):

Gnocchi Parisienne Recipe - Jacques Pépin | Food & Wine

Also, the other recipe uses farro (emmer). I usually soak it overnight, but am wondering if that step is necessary (this is semi-pearled)? I rinse it like I do rice, and then let it soak overnight (or at least a few hours0, cook it in the morning in my rice cooker. This time, I will have to cook it stove top. Any experience re: not rinsing it or soaking it? It was suggested I could substitute wheatberries--I am not familiar with wheatberries and have Farro. The concern is that it may take as long as 40-60 minutes if I don't soak it but the "rule" is no marinades or overnight soaking/prepping (the recipes are to be s/thing a person can prepare in 45 minutes). This recipe is from a new chef so she might not have taken that into account (or that most home cooks don't have the knife skills a chef has). I countered with naked oats because they have a nutty flavour and are "toothy," easier to source, and take about 30-35 minutes. Thoughts/experience with semi-pearled farro?


----------

